# Does anyone boil chicken breast ?



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wondering what it tastes like and how long do you boil it for ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=boiled+chicken+breast :thumb:


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

nah just whack it under grill............if u don't see people boil chicken there must be reason taste like sh1t


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

tastes crap, bung some garlic olive oil and lemon on it and wrap it in foil bang it in the oven.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> tastes crap, bung some garlic olive oil and lemon on it and wrap it in foil bang it in the oven.


Taste good ??


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

mate yes tastes good and it actually tastes unlike boiled chicken!

But its up to you, you can put herbs in, chilli etc just it all tastes good when infused in the oven


----------



## Ddraig_Goch (Nov 24, 2011)

Boiling chicken isn't that bad, just chuck a chicken stock cube in the pan!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

I season it with aromat, boil it and put it in my sansdwichs and pasta for the next day.


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

I find its a bit dry in the oven...


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

It tastes really like chicken


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Boiling chicken isn't that bad, just chuck a chicken stock cube in the pan!


How long do you boil it for ?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I found loads of chicken, fish and steak herb & spice shakes in the supermarket in the herbs section... they are a little salty but go with half portions. Makes chicken and meat taste awesome with a little olive oil - foil - oven jobby as Wheyman says.


----------



## Yorkie Dave (Oct 11, 2011)

If you find it too dry in the oven try steaming it. Drizzle with evoo and lemon juice. Spinkle on some chopped fresh ginger and garlic and steam.............lush


----------



## Hugibear (Dec 31, 2011)

I boil chicken to eat in the evenings and steam some veggies to go with it, just eat it with some pepper and BBQ sauce or summin. Takes 13-15 min depending on size of chicken breast


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

If its dry do as above wrap it in foil or get some of them bags or 'so juicy' cook in bag packs they are nice, but only use half the flavourings they are too strong!

I used to drive for a chinese and they would boil there chicken to put in curries etc i never fancied it tbh


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Iv always boiled mine, in with a stock cube for about 20 mins. Done and juicy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

Have boiled it and found it ok. I find it dry if I steam it. Best of all, I slice it thinly and throw it in my George Forman thingy


----------



## Kennyken (Jun 20, 2011)

Sharp161 said:


> Iv always boiled mine, in with a stock cube for about 20 mins. Done and juicy!


Yes mate i noticed your salsa thread...do you eat it cold??


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

i grill it usually on foreman


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

leeds_01 said:


> i grill it usually on foreman


Damn what i would not give to have my self a foreman grill , is it true that it runs of all the fat in a porkchop or a steak? Still leaving it juicy as hell?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

most chineese take-aways boil there chicken... thats how its always that rubbery 'non browned' way..


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

You can boil some stock, turn the heat off, throw the chicken in. cover and leave for 20 mins. Perfect if you are gong to reheat in a mw as it stays moist.


----------

